# Matching controllers with switches



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

I have accumulated quite a collection of switch tracks and controllers. I think I read somewhere that some of the older controllers that are not what I would call "momentary" in their powering of the switch track, and that they shouldn't be used with the switches that were designed to be used with the "momentary" type controllers.

I have two types of controllers, one with lights, ( momentary type ) and ones that are thinner in width, no lights, but with colored dots of red and green. 

I haven't found any part #s on the tracks or controllers to help me out. 

I am looking for information to identify what model switches I have and match the two types of controllers I have with the proper switches. 

Thanks for any and all help.

Oldfeller - forum newby


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The "non-momentary" controls do have lights, at least those in my collection. The difference is noticeable when you throw the lever from one side to the other. The "non-momentary" have only two positions, one at each end of the throw. The other type has a "neutral" position in the center. It is not as noticeable as you might expect, but with movement of the levers, you will sense it is there. These "newer" controls will work with all types of turnout tracks. It is the older "non-momentary" style that must be used with the older style #720 turnout tracks. There were controls later issued without lights - only green and red tape as indicators when Gilbert cheapened things. These are also like the "newer" style and can be used with all types of turnout tracks. If, I have misled or stated anything incorrectly, someone is sure to come to the rescue and straighten my butt out.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Don,
Thanks for the info. After putting a vom to the controllers in question I think they are the cheaper version. No lights just colored tape and they do not send power to the switch continuously like I thought they might. Maybe these came with some Pike Master stuff I bought.
I guess I have yet to run across the "non momentary" type of controller. I think I will peddle these controllers and purchase ones with lights in them....more fun.
Thanks again.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It's up to you how much you wish to spend, but I've found them for no more than $15 each. Some are priced higher of course, but if you shop around, you'll find them for no more than $15. Again though, mine are usually in need of cleaning and/or rewiring.


----------

